# The animals are in cahoots



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

They're trying to drive me mad, I tell you. Last night I made a ham. While it was cooling I left it on top of our chest high eat-in kitchen counter with the dogs behind the baby gate in the next room. I left the house for 2 minutes to install a car seat and when I returned, the dogs had escaped and pulled the ham onto the floor. Even the pan full of ham juice was dumped out onto the floor with dogs gnawing at it. Clever, naughty girl that she is, Teal can open the baby gate unless it's locked down. Apparently I didn't lock it all the way and so she took her opportunity to escape and then also did some impressive counter surfing to score a lovely second dinner. Then this morning I was woken by my husband to learn that there was a wet spot on the new, expensive living room rug I'd purchased less than a week ago. We presumed it was cat urine because our one cat loves to spite me if I don't let him outside or feed him on time. I'm pretty certain that the dogs actually just licked the rug in one spot that it got soaking wet. Maybe they got some of their ham juice on it? Ughhhh. And now the ham thief seems to have the most horrendously smelly, loud ham diarrhea. I've been having to let her out all day.


I love my dogs, I love my dogs, I love my dogs. Repeat.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I think, if I had been at your house, I might have scaled the baby gates to get to a freshly-cooked ham too!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I can't be mad at her when she's all sick, but I'm sure if you could ask her she'd say she has no regrets. Tonight is our obedience class so hopefully she feels better by then.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

I bet she would think "yeah yeah diarrhea.. BUT it was totally WORTH it!!" I would too.  Hope she feels better.. wondering was Ham for your dinner??? So what did you have for dinner??


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We'd already eaten our nights serving. So ham and brocolli as planned. It's a good thing she really only had it for a minute or so. She didn't even get a quarter of it, but I think she ate all the fat. Of all 3 of the dogs, she's the only one whom got sick. Lottie is still covered in ham juice and sticky. I give her one more day before I have to hose her off and ruin it.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

So you're taking away Lottie's Chanel No.5 and replacing it with the sweet smell of Lysol? Aww, you spoil-sport!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh goodness, sorry, but you did make me smile!.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Looks like we get a morning visit to the vet :uhoh:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh no. All I can think of is that scene in the movie A Christmas Story where the dogs attack the turkey    Hope everything is ok at the vet today.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Funny story....but hope she's ok..... darn baby gates, cant keep anyone in!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I KNOW I shouldn't laugh. Really, I do. But I am laughing so hard right now that I can barely type this. Poor Teal! Clearly she just wanted a little snack. I do feel your pain with the "aftermath" of Teal's dining adventures. It was several weeks ago that Jack ate an entire bag of fruitables. The results of that, as with Teal, were NOT pretty. Thank you for giving me a great laugh and reminding me that it is not just my kids who get into mischief


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The naughty girl should be fine. She got a checkup, some anti nausea medicine and a dosage for Imodium in case the runs get worse but the vet didn't seem worried. No more ham for doggies!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Poor Teal! I guess she just didn't remember that moderation is the key in all things...including purloined ham. I'm glad she is going to be ok.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That is some impressive counter surfing. Glad that Teal will be OK! I was going to say, the wet spot could be from a dog throwing up and then eating it back up and licking the area.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> That is some impressive counter surfing. Glad that Teal will be OK! I was going to say, the wet spot could be from a dog throwing up and then eating it back up and licking the rug.


This part remains a mystery. The spot was like 2 feet wide so I do wonder if one of the dogs, likely also Teal, just couldn't hold it. The ham was salty so she ended up drinking a ton of water. I was sleeping while the carpet incident occurred and I think hubby was in the shower. I think Teal needs to go for a visit Louisiana with Maisey. Maybe in another few months she'll forget how great counter surfing is.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

ArchersMom said:


> This part remains a mystery. The spot was like 2 feet wide so I do wonder if one of the dogs, likely also Teal, just couldn't hold it. The ham was salty so she ended up drinking a ton of water. I was sleeping while the carpet incident occurred and I think hubby was in the shower. I think Teal needs to go for a visit Louisiana with Maisey. Maybe in another few months she'll forget how great counter surfing is.


I don't know.. it's pretty hard to forget when you've gotten an entire ham! 

I'm sorry about the ham juice cleanup too, that must not have been fun.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh and glad to hear Teal will be o.k. On the bright side, you still have the bone for soup


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

